# G0278



## pulin391 (Feb 18, 2009)

When a left heart cath is performed with an iliac artery angiogram, does
G0278 replace 75710 and 36246 or just 75710 for medicare billing??


----------



## Richa katiyar (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi,

It is for both 36246 and 75710.

Richa


----------



## deeva456 (Feb 27, 2009)

You would only use G0278 if the iliac angiogram is non selective. Only Medicare uses this code.  If the iliac angiogram is selective then add modifier 59 to both 36246 and 75710-26.

Dee, CPC,CCC


----------

